# Festellen, ob Record existiert



## Facetious (3. Apr 2005)

Einen schönen Sonntag Nachmittag euch allen!

Ich grüble jetzt schon seit 45min darüber nach, wie ich feststelle ob ein ein Eintrag in einer rms db existiert
ich habs bis jetzt folgendermaßen probiert:


```
if(new String(db.getRecord(1)) != ""){
   db.setRecord(1,tmp,0,tmp.length);
}
else{
   db.addRecord(tmp,0,tmp.length);
}
```

das problem ist, dass er mir gleich beim db.getRecord(1) eine InvalidRecordIDException schmeißt und nicht weitergeht
wie löse ich das am besten?

thx und mfg Facetious


----------



## daLenz (4. Apr 2005)

so könnte es gehen:


```
if(db.getSize() > 1){
  db.setRecord(1,tmp,0,tmp.length); 
}else{ 
   db.addRecord(tmp,0,tmp.length); 
}
```

den abfragewert von getSize() kannst du ja so wie du gerne überprüfen möchtest angeben...

greetz


----------



## Facetious (4. Apr 2005)

das problem ist, dass in der Recordstore selber schon ein Wert drinsteht, dh die size is immer größer als eins

ich habs mir so gedacht

```
try{
  db.setRecord(1,tmp,0,tmp.length);
}
catch(InvalidRecordIDException){
  db.addRecord(tmp,0,tmp.length);
}
```
kanns aber derzeit nicht ausprobieren
würde das funktionieren?

mfg Facetious


----------



## daLenz (4. Apr 2005)

also ich versteh nicht ganz was du willst? einfach überprüfen ob der erste eintrag existiert, und wenn nicht einen neuen einfügen?

also die InvalidRecordIDException sagt ja aus, das der eintrag 1 nicht existiert! d.h deine db-grösse ist kleiner 1...

ja das andere würde schon funktionieren, finde ich aber keine schöne lösung(weil es sicher auch anders geht!)


----------



## Facetious (4. Apr 2005)

Hi!

ja genau das meine ich.
nur:
es stehen in da db ja auch andere datensätze. mein konzept schaut so aus: im record 1 wird die größe eines menschen gespeichert
und in den records 2 - x werden andere daten gespeichert

die größe kann editiert/gelöscht werden, dass heisst, wenn record 1 gelöscht wurde und ich per db.getSize abfrage KANN in den records 2 - x schon was drinstehen..

das ist mein problem
aber meine oben genannte methode funktioniert nicht
es wird trotzdem nicht gespeichert

mfg Facetious


----------

